# The Irish Files.



## the chef (Jan 8, 2010)

Too many times i've seen people ask advise and not follow it fer one reason or the other. I was such a person! A good friend, my bud, Irish, has been trying to show me a spectacular finish twice, and both times i failed fer one reason or another....mainly i was out of smoke! My last harvest went very well and i'm happy with it but smomething still is buggin me in my head! My bud's advice on when i thought it was ready, he advised go on with the molasses treatments! So here i am. I've got smoke to last and although i'll be taking a trip very soon, i have enough to wait until i get word! This is dedicated to my bud Irish! One time someone is gonna follow advice to the finish so here goes. 2-pinapple express clones. Has taken the usual punishment with a fallen light and a couple of branded leaves. 
Set-up: Grow tent, 268 watts of cfl spiral jumbo's, pushing 12000 lumens give or take,nutes are king neptunes organic 2-4-1, plus the "m" treatments. pro mix soil with worm turds. As you can see one is the reminance of the cookie grow and the other has a little light burn to it. Ok brother lets see what you were talking about! I will not chop these till the jedi master says so!   So Irish what's the next step?


----------



## the chef (Jan 8, 2010)

more..... Both are 31 days in flower.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 8, 2010)

:holysheep: Nice


----------



## the chef (Jan 8, 2010)

Must spread reputation, blah, blah, blah, ty OHC!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 8, 2010)

they are nice...I concur!


----------



## the chef (Jan 8, 2010)

Very happy so far 2dog but i feel i'm gonna get happier!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 8, 2010)

and higher? :giggle: :fid: :lama: :2940th_rasta: :fly: :rofl:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 8, 2010)

I feel a group hug comin' on.....


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 8, 2010)

Im there OHC...my hands are warm people nows the time..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 8, 2010)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> I feel a group hug comin' on.....


 
eace:


----------



## the chef (Jan 8, 2010)

:laugh: You guys!.....and gals! Alright all stoned and felling fuzzy......*GROUP HUG!*


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 8, 2010)

hehehehehe wishin' all well - warm and fuzzys all around. 

And I know you're right about Irish. He'll bow out if you want to turn him down but he been around.... and he's smokin and growing so there's gota be something to it.


----------



## the chef (Jan 8, 2010)

I've had to pass on his knowledge twice, i only hope he'll still show me.


----------



## ta2dguy (Jan 8, 2010)

i dont know anyone here very well but from what i have read around the forum i think that asking irish  for the way to go is a great idea chef. it sure does seem like he has a grip on things and can def. grow some killer lookin weed. i am sure you know your stuff inside and out and to see someone that has a grasp on it ask someone else for ideas/help adds to the respect already gotten from me. i hope he shows up and takes on the challenge. i am interested in seeing how that ends up. i know things are gonna work out fine for ya chef but a little extra green mojo  never hurts. happy growing.:48:


----------



## IRISH (Jan 8, 2010)

holy crap. stalkers! LOL>>>LOL... 

hey chief. your doing a great job brother! this is all you man...just trying to guide you into something much better than 'ol Blue was...so i see your gonna give me what i asked for,( i really need to wake the 'lil woman so she can be taking notes here)  ...lol...lol...

just stay on the course your on. everything is starting to pump out trichs at this point, and the M is going to begin contributing to that factor. don't change a thing buddy...

the omage is humbling brother...

great pics too...:hubba: ...


----------



## IRISH (Jan 8, 2010)

p.s...

just like a stoner to miss out on a grope hug,,,errr group hug... ...

guess i'll pass this wonder woman hoober instead...

pass down chef...  ...

                     :48:


----------



## IRISH (Jan 8, 2010)

better get a grip on that ph problem too... ...


----------



## the chef (Jan 8, 2010)

Welcome ta2dguy thanks fer the mojo! Aaah obi1 shows! The m treatments are on brother! Gonna do a round tonight! Got plenty to smoke so they wont go early.:48: Back at ya! As far as the homage, you deserve it.....and so do i:hubba:


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 8, 2010)

Lovin' it, Chef man! Here's some Lemon Cascade MOJO for ya! Upload wife and cat to me and I'll keep them safe and happy here until you harvest. Or get a new dishwasher....

And yes, IRISH is GREAT! But in order for your plants to really grow, he has to upload you a file of him singing "Danny Boy." Guaranteed to double the size of your harvest.


----------



## the chef (Jan 8, 2010)

Sounds good mmama! i always liked when irish red eyes are fallin.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 8, 2010)

I got to step in and say.....you all stay up too late for me....but better late than never is cool.  I missed the group hug.....dang.

Your plants look great, and Great thread too!
subscribe....now.


----------



## the chef (Jan 8, 2010)

You've given out too much........ty tc bud, as fer staying up late it hasn't affested me one bit, it hasn't affected me on bit, it hasn't..............


----------



## IRISH (Jan 8, 2010)

ta2dguy said:
			
		

> i dont know anyone here very well but from what i have read around the forum i think that asking irish for the way to go is a great idea chef. it sure does seem like he has a grip on things and can def. grow some killer lookin weed. i hope he shows up and takes on the challenge. :48:
> 
> 
> >>>thanks ta2dguy. your money is in the mail...:rofl:
> ...


----------



## the chef (Jan 8, 2010)

:rofl: :rofl: Irish step away from the bong! Dang brother i thought i was high! Waiting fer the lights to come on to give a "m" treatment. Ya know my ma did call me Ginsu fer a long time. The chef ninja! Hawaaaa! Chop!........when irish says its ok


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 8, 2010)

No Question about it the man (Irish) knows his stuff, all one has to do is look at the plants he harvested to know that he's been doing this for a minute, some of his ways may be a little unconventional...but they work, and thats what it's all about...if it aint broke don't fix it!  This place wouldn't be what it is without you here Irish!

Oh yeah....lookin good chef!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 8, 2010)

lmao...irish that is a funny image..felicia...


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 8, 2010)

wow... I must really be starting to finally sober up for real now.  I had almost forgoten you could get that high irish.  

that's a funny image, little ol' chef molesting those poor underage girls lol.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 8, 2010)

You will reap the rewards of Irish's advice chef; btw your plants are really trichin up :holysheep: I see a very stoned chef in the near future :hubba:


----------



## the chef (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow! Hello to all who showed up!
*LF* This is the reason fer this GJ, Brother Irish has been trying to show...who? mmme! Something! And i wanna see what! He does know his stuff bubba and he's has taken me as his molasses padiuan, lol oh yeah :48: ty, lol!
*2dog* Get a kusk bar! :laugh: 
*LHL*........Shhhhhh!:bolt: I get all excited about a green girl....must be related to James T. Kirk.
*Godss* My last triched up but i think the ol Irish is gonna show me some thing new!:banana: 
Thanks to all who pulled up a bud! Alot more to come with the chef, a paduian, and the jedi master, Irish-He who has been high today than most of us have been in a:huh: ...............half minute:rofl:


----------



## IRISH (Jan 8, 2010)

those S1 Bubbas kick it up a notch... ...i've been outside chopping, and stacking wood for about 6 hours...time just flew on by after a fat BK bud in the sneak a toke...this stuff winds me up like a watch...i shoveled the snow from the driveway, then put up wood...buzzed out of my gourd the entire time...not for the weekend warrior...this is bona-fide, stoner reccomended...

your giving me way to much credit here bud...the M treatments are widely known in mj,and mmj circles... the info i passed on to you came from 3LB(3 little birds)...i like thier style...they gave me tips on what to do to my LUI grow...

i'm just telling you that your chopping much to early, therefore, not reaching your full potential bro. i blew up your trichs, and seen no amber...you can easily get false positives from the radio shack, and 420 , hand held scope...for instance, if there is a dark red towel hanging near where your scoping, or, just a piece of wood, the colors from these can interfere with the color of your trichs your seeing...you have to be very aware of your surroundings when scoping trichs...

pretty tired. turning in early tonight bud...keep her green...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 8, 2010)

what???  tired??...lol...not from chopping wood for 6 hrs, and shoveling all that snow...lol,,,your getting O-L-D....lol, J/K

Where does your bubba come from irish? Are you lucky enough to have a clone of the real deal? Or from seed, and if from seed, where from...if you can tell.


----------



## the chef (Jan 9, 2010)

And you passed it on to me! Getting the bubba soon!


----------



## ta2dguy (Jan 9, 2010)

hey irish, i didnt get my cheque yet  . no problem on the props irish, i give credit where credit is due. it seems that i have a very similar problem as chef has. i get all choppy choppy wayyyyyy before it is time  lol. even if i have lots of smoke to get thru i still get in there after about 35 days and start seeing things that are not there... like amber lmao. i understand your headspace chef when it comes to getting itchy. i hope you can hold on thru this one and let the girls do their thing but i fully understand if you cant resist a little chop chop:hubba: . good luck chef.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 9, 2010)

IRISH said:
			
		

> you can easily get false positives from the radio shack, and 420 , hand held scope...for instance, if there is a dark red towel hanging near where your scoping, or, just a piece of wood, the colors from these can interfere with the color of your trichs your seeing...you have to be very aware of your surroundings when scoping trichs...


 
what do you use to scope your's irish?


----------



## the chef (Jan 9, 2010)

Ta2, i'm gonna stick this one out! It's when i don't have any that i run through the flower tent like a retarded samurai with parkinsons  LHL, irish sometimes forgets to clean his glasses when he paint's his barn *YEHAW!* Here's the latest fer inspection. Told ya the wrong feeding schedule. They got nutes yesterday and water today. The m treatment is 2morrow. Got some serious sugar going on here!


----------



## the chef (Jan 9, 2010)

and more...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 9, 2010)

i see a "dabuddah" sittin' there....looks like you have everything you need.


----------



## the chef (Jan 9, 2010)

Good eye puff! Da buddah is a waiting! I put it near the flower tent so it can send it's vibe to the buds!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 10, 2010)

lookin good man!  You are not alone...my scissor fingers get itchy about 2 weeks before they are done...especially when my jars are low.  You can do it we got faith in ya...you grow in coco right?


----------



## IRISH (Jan 10, 2010)

pull'in for ya!!!...i chopped stinky tonight! well, trimmed her rather. she is still in the pot with a new doo...trying something a bit different once again...i fully trimmed in the soil pot, and i will put her in the dark like this for three days...i normally just go dark three days, then trim, and chop...

she is 70/30 tonight, and smells skunky with a hint of sweet fruit...this is gonna be a real good one...my friend who gave her to me smoked her with me several times he says, but if he didnt tell me right then when we were toking, i wouldnt remember her taste, or high...stoner, ya know? lol...

man, bro your pic taking matches mine in a very short time...noooo, yours is way better than mine...i can blow your trich pictures up real nice...look'in like maybe 40/60/0...if you see amber, i'd say clean your spectacles, or put a fresh pair of contacts in, cause i ain't see'in it...soooo, once again,,,

step away from the girls...

lol...lol...your actually doing this thing...your will power is strong...you can do this thing young paduian...we are all pulling for you to let her ride...stay on course, and the reward will be great...double check everything. make sure there is no light leaks...check your ph before feeding...double check it...now take a deep breath, and watch as the magic begins to transform in your buds...are we having fun yet?...lol...later bro...


----------



## the chef (Jan 10, 2010)

Lf thanks fer the words, i grow in soil with worm castings, worm turds! The "m"jedi master, obi 1 irish kenobi has spoken correctly....i think. Brother not to worry i haven't even scoped her yet! Everything is double checked and the countdown continues!


----------



## ta2dguy (Jan 10, 2010)

those sure are some sugary lookin ladies chef. i know i would be having a hard time not snipping at least a little . if they were mine they would be lookin something like irishs' standing there with a new do wondering *** just hit her. good looking grow chef. good luck getting to the finish.


----------



## the chef (Jan 10, 2010)

Ty ta2dguy, it's hard not to go at it like julia childs on a case of redbulls :headbang2: . But one thing about most texans is it may take us some time to do it but we always keep our word! I also wanna see what the ol irish yoda has in mind......hmmm yoda....green....Irish...!!!!! :shocked: OMG, Irish and yoda are lepricans!:laugh:


----------



## tcbud (Jan 10, 2010)

Just checking in to see if you are staying true to the force......

I see you are......


----------



## the chef (Jan 10, 2010)

a little green voice said Deny your inner ginsu!


----------



## tcbud (Jan 10, 2010)

Smoke more green bud to still that Ginsu voice!


----------



## the chef (Jan 10, 2010)

Not to worry TC, i'm denying my inner voice! But i'm getting HamsterLewis addicted to pics. Just some close ups of the ladies.


----------



## the chef (Jan 10, 2010)

And some more sugar shots!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice pics Chef. I favor the Miracle Blade over the Ginsu but Julia could rock em both.... add some butter. Butter good. mmmmmm


----------



## the chef (Jan 10, 2010)

It's not a meal unless it's got butter! Actually wikerson sword gifted her with a set before she passed that's awsome! She could rock with butter! Hmmm... buttered p=express


----------



## leafminer (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice strains you've got there!


----------



## the chef (Jan 10, 2010)

ty LF, my house will smell like pinapple soon!


----------



## GeezerBudd (Jan 10, 2010)

Looking very sugary 

I've got your scissors-If you ever want to see them again....

lmao-jk

Patience, Chef.



Gb


----------



## the chef (Jan 11, 2010)

Patiently waiting but it's hard geezer. As fer my scissors...hehe i have *GINSU!*


----------



## nvthis (Jan 11, 2010)

IRISH said:
			
		

> those S1 Bubbas kick it up a notch... buzzed out of my gourd the entire time...not for the weekend warrior...this is bona-fide, stoner reccomended...


 
Irish bro, just gave mine a whirl.. Yikes!!  Str8 creepy creeper antisocial devestation. My mind was bent like Kennedy's bumber. Definitely NOT for the weekender!!  Never had it creep like that before. Wonder if holding her to 70+ had anything to do with it??:confused2: Chef, yer gonna dig it for sure man. 

Ok, so what's with everyone starting new GJ's and not tellin' ol' NV?? Sheesh! I'm startin' ta think..... Ah forget it..

Nice pics chef. My fine Irish brother will indeed lead you to greener pastures Is that triched out freak show the pineapple ex?


----------



## the chef (Jan 11, 2010)

Yup NV! Thats the pinapple express. Both clones and smelling great! Gonna start some new beans soon. Maybe ol nv will wanna do a little comp?


----------



## the chef (Jan 12, 2010)

Just a few sugar shots fer today to let the ol green one know i'm....We are still here! First up the cookie grow:


----------



## the chef (Jan 12, 2010)

And the other p-express clone: The last pic is my fav little bud!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 12, 2010)

IRISH said:
			
		

> your giving me way to much credit here bud...the M treatments are widely known in mj,and mmj circles... the info i passed on to you came from 3LB(3 little birds)...i like thier style...they gave me tips on what to do to my LUI grow...



The 3LB have awesome advice. Anything we grow can come up with problems (veggies, flowers herbs), but I have found in the past most of my failures were because I made things way too complicated and thought I could push the plants harder. Simple really is so easy


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 12, 2010)

nice girls chef i cant wait till my p ex is like yours how far along is she/them ?


----------



## the chef (Jan 12, 2010)

35 days in i think maybe a bit more give or take. These are clones from my second grow. Yours will be alot juicier!


----------



## the chef (Jan 12, 2010)

Today's bud porn. Things are progessing along. Pinapple smell is awsome! Still waiting!


----------



## the chef (Jan 12, 2010)

the second p clone.


----------



## the chef (Jan 13, 2010)

Had to say good bye to the microgrow. A rotation took place. Harvested the cookie grow p-express to make room fer a trainwreck clone. Simply had no room. Took 6 whiteberry clones that wen't into the veg tent. Still got the biggest p-express clone to go brother! She's waiting on your exocution orders so when  you say so she's gone! I'm goona stick this one out. Was bothered by having to do it but it was necessary. She has her own little spot so i don't need to harvest her early fer any reason!


----------



## the chef (Jan 13, 2010)

and more....she still lives!


----------



## the chef (Jan 13, 2010)

and yet more.....my crowded flower tent and the dearly departed.


----------



## the chef (Jan 13, 2010)

Would have like to let her go longer but i neede the room and i've still got one more to carry out my word to Irish! Plan ahead fer things like such as this, That's the info i got from Irish on my first grow. So i had to exocute....but i got a back up!


----------



## the chef (Jan 13, 2010)

1 down 1 to go....Plan ahead right brother!  Got the gisu out of my system now i'm good fer another month!


----------



## the chef (Jan 14, 2010)

Ummmm.............Irish????


----------



## HATCH (Jan 14, 2010)

Looking Good In The Neighborhood Bro, Great Job.


----------



## the chef (Jan 15, 2010)

Ty hatch and welcome!


----------



## the chef (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok Irish still in there she sure is looking tasty! Here's the latest!


----------



## IRISH (Jan 16, 2010)

leave you alone for a week, and come home to find one only lonely!!! ok, your now smok'in a step above your last grow, by a whole 5 days...sheesh, maybe you better start out with 20 indicas, so you can make it through to harvest at least a couple... lol...

she looks good brother Chef. really. she only gets better from here on... still don't see any amber. hang on man, she's still not there...we'll talk about her in another week. yes? remember in grade school?, circle, or underline YES---or---NO???...LOL...lol...

laying low bro...time to take 5 for me...i'll be around...


----------



## Locked (Jan 16, 2010)

Give her a week reprieve from the Governor.....


----------



## the chef (Jan 16, 2010)

A week it is, thanks guys!


----------



## tcbud (Jan 16, 2010)

One week, one week, one week.

Looking in and find some great pics.....


----------



## the chef (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey TC! A week it is the masses have spoken!


----------



## the chef (Jan 16, 2010)

Here's today's proof of life.  Things putting along here, can't wait till next week!


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 16, 2010)

looking good how far is she now chef ?


----------



## the chef (Jan 16, 2010)

Ty fruity she's 39 days in.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 16, 2010)

Sure got a way to go. At least 2 more weeks. More like 3 - 4? Looking great though. Who's the seedbank?


----------



## the chef (Jan 17, 2010)

Not looking fer the pure coughlock. She's a g-13 leafminer.


----------



## the chef (Jan 17, 2010)

Still waiting leafminer. She's really packing on the bud and t-chromes. Looking very tasty and sugary!


----------



## the chef (Jan 17, 2010)

here's more...


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 17, 2010)

looking great chef very frosty and dense..looks sticky.


----------



## the chef (Jan 17, 2010)

She has got a skunky type pinapple smell to her.


----------



## the chef (Jan 18, 2010)

Noticed her buds look like the want to explode.........:yay: :yay: it looks as if her catlle thingys are swelling up. Gotta say it's awsome looking at this at a more developed stage everyday! Dunno Irish, a week is only till this friday.......maybe go a bit longer?


----------



## the chef (Jan 18, 2010)

lopve the way the t-chromes stalk up like that!


----------



## tcbud (Jan 19, 2010)

I agree Chef, maybe a bit longer, if you can.......

I would let them go a bit longer...just look at the difference in the last few days.  Those beauties will put on some real weight in the next week.  I harvested some Flo (tops)...at the eight week mark, let it go longer and what I got was some lower buds that plumped up a lot, possible double in size around.

catlle thing is a calix, holds the seeds, which you dont have (seeds I mean).....You sure got some nice bud pics up there.  My bro has grown the G-13, very nice smoke.

Just looking in to see thier progress this week, keep them girls happy Chef.


----------



## the chef (Jan 19, 2010)

Definatly gonna let it ride out! Gotta see now how she looks fuuly developed. I'm curious to see how she finishes.


----------



## IRISH (Jan 19, 2010)

so , your gonna leave her til i tell you when still? cause your not close yet brother...still seeing 50/50, maybe 40/60...i know what you want. you've explained it fully, and i understand the high you are looking for...don't know where you got chop friday from??? do not chop friday!!! hang in there, the best is yet to come...stay on the exact same schedule we spoke about brother Chef. don't change a thing...

i'll pm you with the changes to be made very soon...trust me bro...i have your best interest in mind...i want you to reach your full potential as a master grower...your taking steps now to reach this achievement...your getting very close to the prize Chef...

also, it will help at this point to talk to her like a queen...praise her often...whisper in her calyx sweet nothings...speak softly, and slowly...speak to her at lights on, and just before lights off...tell her to sleep well, and become the volumptious queen she is meant to be...tell her you'll always be there when she wakes, and you will be her everlasting servant til all days end...tell her you love her...(then go repeat same to wifey, so's she don't get jealous, and kill the queen)...LOL...lol...:rofl: :fly: 


               hit this brother Chef...:48: ........................


        your getting close...keep your eyes on the prize bud..................


----------



## the chef (Jan 19, 2010)

:48: Back at ya brother! She stay's till you say. Giving the "m" dose tommorow. Looking fer the word to start whatever change is the next step. Master grower huh. hehe i got a ways till that happens!  Standing by waiting!


----------



## the chef (Jan 19, 2010)

Man is she gonna be awsome smoke! Sugar coating is getting dense! She gonna be a potent little thang!


----------



## HATCH (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking Very Sweet & Sticky..


----------



## the chef (Jan 20, 2010)

She smells even better!


----------



## IRISH (Jan 21, 2010)

ok. where you at in weeks flower bud? cause were getting very close now to what it is you'll be wanting...

hey. great pics bro. really great pics...your showing those trichs very good now...are you glad you've hung on this long now bro? don't fret, everything looks great...when did you give last dose of m? 

pretty quick here your gonna want to give 'em a good flush of straight ph'ed water, let stand for a few days under the lights, then lock her down in the dark for 48 hours...

let me know the last feed, and m?

i'll stop in tomorrow, or next bro...later Chef...


----------



## the chef (Jan 22, 2010)

Gave her a m treatment 2 days ago. Straight water from here! Yes brudda i'm glad i hung in! Got back from a hospital stay, in a drug induced state some how i managed to chop my raodrunner and i don't remeber it! Pics and all! But the p-express remains! I'll post pics soon as i can. Thanks again brother!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow Chef - hope you are OK. 
xox
OHC


----------



## the chef (Jan 22, 2010)

Yup i'm gonna be fine OHC! Just a little scare is all.


----------



## the chef (Jan 22, 2010)

She's 45 days in flower today Irish. Man is she schtinky! Gave her water last night/today.  Pic's are the best i can do right now, hospital meds got me seeing double.


----------



## the chef (Jan 22, 2010)

cont.


----------



## ta2dguy (Jan 22, 2010)

lookin great chef. 45 days and almost ready is a nice early run. it looks fantastic. sugar coated and i can only imagine the stink. enjoy the girl when shes done.


----------



## IRISH (Jan 23, 2010)

looks like it's all you here bro...if the buzz you explained is still the same, you'll want to do a flush in the next 3 days, then put her in the dark to bulk up b4 the chop...anytime your ready, your good to go brother Chef...

i'll see ya around man...good luck on the harvest. hope shes all your looking for and more...peace brother...Irish...


----------



## tcbud (Jan 24, 2010)

Hope your feeling better.  Your girls look tastey!


----------



## the chef (Jan 26, 2010)

Apologise to all fer the late pics. Had to take care of the wifey, but she's doing fine. My knee is still giving me some trouble tc but i have some medicene fixin to go into the cure jars. Thanks again to my molasses mentor IRISH. And to all who stopped in and helped! These are fer ya'll.........


----------



## the chef (Jan 26, 2010)

All done with cfl spirals.


----------



## the chef (Jan 26, 2010)

Cfl's start to finish!


----------



## the chef (Jan 26, 2010)

:d


----------



## IRISH (Feb 3, 2010)

how'd that work for ya bro? lol...lol...  ...

is it the diggity dank? i'll bet it is bro...glad you hung in there brother Chef...although she came in early, this is what you were looking for i believe, from what you explained to me...i got some smoke for every occasion now over here man...i kinda favor the put you behind the couch, and under it, weed myself...i always do a plant, that i know i'll take early, thats if i'm running low, or completely out...were gonna remedy that, so were never out hopefully...but when things happen against your will(such as getting jacked), you gotta do what you gotta do...man, when that happened to me, you would'nt believe how the med community charged up in here in a huge way, and looked out for Irish, and his crew...that is something you will never forget. guy's i did'nt even know, but knew my rep, took right over, and got my guys i look after, all thier meds at no charge, til i got back on my feet...that is where Karma comes into play bro...friends i had'nt seen in 3-5 years stepped up, and helped out...even friends, of friends donated an ounce, 2 ounces...all went to the needy. i did'nt keep 1 joint of the meds donated...we had a pound to split 'tween 4 guys...there was more than enough til our next grow came in, so we donated what they did'nt need to others that are sick...and that my friend, is what it's all about...peace bro, and happy smoking...Irish...


----------



## the chef (Feb 3, 2010)

Man it's been some goooooood dank brother! Thanks again fer your help on this one. Got the smoke thing covered now, Now i'm going fer pure blow out quality.......and mixin it up with qauninty! Truly brother a friend with weed is a friend indeed!


----------



## Irish (Feb 23, 2010)

A Friend With Weed, Is A Friend Indeed... ...

Dank Don


----------



## the chef (Feb 23, 2010)

Always!


----------



## tcbud (Feb 24, 2010)

I have got to congratulate you once again.... All CFL's, I freaking love it!

Just thot I was gonna see some of the "finished" cured bud...

Your pics are awesome, I can almost smell them from here.....the buds I mean!


----------



## the chef (Feb 24, 2010)

Posted some on the BHC Thread.


----------

